# Dr. Presas seminar review



## stickarts (Mar 15, 2004)

Dr. Presas conducted a seminar here on Sunday March 14th.
Dr. Presas covered coordinated striking drills (until we felt like our arms were going to fall off!! :0) ), umbrella blocking and wing blocking, crossada drills, and various disarms into locking techniques. A great time was had by all.
Photos will be available soon at www.cromwellmartialarts.com


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks Frank!

I always like reading reviews about seminars especially when I'm going to be training with the person conducting it soon. 

We're looking forward to seeing Dr. Remy in June. I'll write a review afterwords.

Andrew,
from the Land of Oz


----------



## stickarts (Mar 16, 2004)

Sounds good Andrew! I am sure that you will enjoy the seminar. Please give Dr. Presas my regards!


----------

